# Gamekeeper John Slingshots



## CC2116 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi All, I need some help. I ordered a catapult/slingshot from Gamekeeper John on the 4th April 2021 and it says 10 days to be sorted and sent out. It’s now the 22nd April 2021 and no sign of it, no tracking number sent to me or anything, nothing saying he’s away or anything. And I’ve checked his website and there is no way to contact him via call or email, I’m worried I’ve been conned.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't think you've been conned, but a little research would show him to be a bit unreliable.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I ordered one along time ago, forgot about it, but it will show up. Terrible communication, but he will fill your order. He is spread pretty thin as it seems.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

John will deliver but, but he doesn't rush. I often say that there are no hurries or worries in Slingworld and GKJ fits in that.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That sucks bro, we all know the feeling of waiting for a sling it’s the worst. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Gamekeeper, alias John Webb, has a presence on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/john.g.webb.1/

You appear not to be the only person with grievances after an order was made:

https://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/364978-warning-about-gamekeeper-johnfat-scammer/


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Got tae agree... Although I (bought from him twice &) eventually received both orders.. in today's world I dont think this guy's got what it takes to run a business. Shame though as he does have some guid stuff.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He’s an honest guy, just runs way behind. Hangin there and good luck with the mail service.


----------



## Rodrossuk (Apr 8, 2021)

I am sure that you DO NOT have anything to worry about CC2116 your order will arrive.

I don't know John personally and cannot speak for him but I ordered a Multiplex blank from him about the same time you placed your order and it landed yesterday.

From what I can see John covers a lot of ground and his contribution to the world of slingshot is nothing short of outstanding. Just look at the volume of Youtube content he has generated and it's all good stuff.

If I were to hazard a guess he will be wetting a line in Anglesey with his young family. After all this is the first spell of decent weather we have had since lockdown or he could very well be in your town with the chaps at Proshot overseeing the production of his NEW models.

I hope your slingshot arrives soon and that you get a great deal of pleasure using it ! Do let us know when it lands.


----------



## Blue ninja (May 25, 2021)

I got it with no Issues ! Ya'll needs to be patient I think ! 

For God loved the Catty world so much that he gave his only Son, so that everyone who believes in him may not die but have eternal Catty life. For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal Catty life. 
quote from an secret Catty bible 
John 3:16 😂 👍


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

In at least one of his youtube videos he told about the problem of having many many orders but only 2 hands.


----------

